# First snowboard. Need advice. :)



## TEMo (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey guys.
I was on the snowboard for the first time this winter and im so obsessed with it i want to be forever winter now.
So im having 14 days on the slopes and i just learned to link turns. Still cant go much fast. 
I got boots and bindings but i dont know what snowboard to buy. Because its my first board im not going for something expensive.
My - Height: 185cm Weight: 187lbs (85kg) my boot is 30cm (46.5UK) so im going Wide. 
I have to choose between 3 boards from the local shop here because they are cheap 
156W rocka (reverse camber)
159W traditional camber; flex 4.5/10.
162W Jib rocker.

I think that im gonna like more riding trees and doing switch and spins and little pow maybe than speed carving and going fast on the slopes. Thats how i feel it 
Please help me and Thank you guys! ))


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

what boards are they? This was my first season and I learned on a never summer snowtrooper (camber rocker camber profile) and I highly recommend it to other beginners


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

Please measure your bare foot in cm. We might as well confirm boot size at this point.

STOKED!


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Did you already buy your boots and bindings? if so, what kind? make and models.

Age and location?

You might not need a wide board.


----------



## TEMo (Apr 20, 2016)

Im 25 years old, from Saint Vlas - Bulgaria.
Riding Here in Bansko its 4 hours from my city with car.
But when i get better i will go to Alps.
I got that Head BOA boots for my first.
Ordered from Germany GNU Psych XL 2015 bindings.(still waiting for them.)
My foot is 30cm not my boot sry. My liners are 30cm, boots 34cm.
And thats the boards im talking about.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

out of those 3, I would say the 162w. I can't see the stats of the boards as the pictures come out tiny. 

If you have a larger selection I would go for a board 158w-160w with a CRC profile with a flex rating of 5/6 for now.

I could read it now, and god damn those descriptions are cringe. Don't get any of them!


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

TEMo said:


> Im 25 years old, from Saint Vlas - Bulgaria.
> Riding Here in Bansko its 4 hours from my city with car.
> But when i get better i will go to Alps.
> I got that Head BOA boots for my first.
> ...


I love Head gear... my (groomer) skis are Head TIs, my ski boots are head, my tennis raquet, my racquetball racquet, my racquetball goggles, glove... I have a lot of Head stuff.

But I don't think I'd buy a Head snowboard. They just aren't widely sold and there isn't a ton of information out about them that I've been able to find. Maybe it's different in Europe?

I've never ridden one so someone feel free to comment. I love that brand and if they are good then i'll be first in line to buy one lol.


----------



## TEMo (Apr 20, 2016)

jae said:


> out of those 3, I would say the 162w. I can't see the stats of the boards as the pictures come out tiny.
> 
> If you have a larger selection I would go for a board 158w-160w with a CRC profile with a flex rating of 5/6 for now.
> 
> I could read it now, and god damn those descriptions are cringe. Don't get any of them!


So from this 3 boards, you say 162w the jib rocker but u dont like them at all ))

And dave785 they are low class boards and they are very cheaps also ... extruded base.
Even in Europe not much people ride them.
1 board is 150$ so thats very cheap i guess. 
Thank you guys for the advice. I dont know, it will be my first snowboard . If i spend more money i will go for burton custom flying V 158w but its expensive for a first board.
They have some Flow Rhytm Snowboard 160W.


----------



## andreih8017 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi neighbor (I'm from Romania, haha)!

I would go with a soft board and try to find a used one. They are way cheaper than new boards and you should find plenty both locally and on e-bay. Try and find some in your price range and post them here so we can help you choose 

Just don't go with Head, they make terrible boards (there's a reason why they are so cheap). Flow is better, but have never ridden one so I can't say more...


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

TEMo said:


> So from this 3 boards, you say 162w the jib rocker but u dont like them at all ))
> 
> And dave785 they are low class boards and they are very cheaps also ... extruded base.
> Even in Europe not much people ride them.
> ...


 Nothing wrong with buying a used snowboard, you don't have to buy new expensive gear. 
the angry snowboarder has a great list. The Top 5 Beginner Boards Of 2016 - The Angry Snowboarder from there my choices would be the yes basic-> k2 raygun->flow verve.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Yeah definitely buy used for your first board. I bought my snowtrooper for $380 lightly used and sold it once I had become intermediate for $300. I used it 12 days or so over a 2 month period.Beginner boards are easy to find and easy to sell. Just get a good one so that your resale value is high.

That Burton Flying V will have a nice resale value but you'd probably keep it a while Lola. I'd honestly go with that one. CRC (crcrc lol) profile on a custom sounds nice (my custom is a camber) and the resale value will be huge. It's what I was looking for before I found my snowtrooper.


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

TEMo said:


> 156W rocka (reverse camber)
> 159W traditional camber; flex 4.5/10.
> 162W Jib rocker.


I think first, you should determine if you want regular or reverse camber. generally reverse camber is "easier" to ride and more forgiving in powder....regular camber has better edge hold and stability at speed ...i have always recommended a cheap, mid stiffness, rocker dominant board for learning. Some companies do hybrid cambers also which may be a nice middle ground for you.


----------



## TEMo (Apr 20, 2016)

Thank you!
I will go for burton flying v (custom,process or smth idk. custom is prio  ) 
There is one used 162W custom flying V for 200$.
If i go new i will go for 158w-159w.
Thanks again .


----------

